# Puss in Boots (2011)



## illmatic (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htwiwtbnlqg[/YOUTUBE]
*Synopsis:*
Puss In Boots - one of the most beloved characters of the Shrek universe - tells the hilarious and courageous (daring, bold, brave) tale of Puss's (Antonio Banderas) early adventures as he teams with mastermind Humpty Dumpty (Zach Galifianakis) and the street-savvy Kitty (Salma Hayek) to steal the famed Goose that lays the Golden Eggs.

*Cast:*
Antonio Banderas, Salma Hayek, Zach Galifianakis, Billy Bob Thornton, Amy Sedaris

*Director:*
Chris Miller

*Release Date:*
October 28th, 2011


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

I like cats, but even I don't wanna watch this.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks pretty boring to me. Wasn't a big shrek fan so I won't be watching this.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55gmAtakjJ4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2011)

they seriously need to stop


----------



## AsunA (Jun 21, 2011)

But he looks cute though :')


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 21, 2011)

They should just let Shrek franchise die with some dignity, instead of exploiting until it's becomes something awful.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 21, 2011)

wasn't this supposed to come out ages ago? I first heard about this before Shrek the Third was even out. Too bad StT screwed up the series


----------



## illmatic (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

galacticgiogio.jpg


----------



## Violence (Aug 15, 2011)

Puss: meoow~ 

omg! I'll watch it! pek


----------



## illmatic (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure if I will watch this, I liked the character in Shrek 2 but they're just dragging out the franchise.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think the Puss in boots character can carry a film on his own.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

lol, you update this thread religiously.

The only _Shrek_ movie I really care for is _Shrek 2._ So pass for me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Weird because Shrek 2 is easily the worst one


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Troll harder, brah.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 24, 2011)

Puss in Boots debuts to a #fresh rating. 80% @ 5 reviews.

*EDIT*: Puss in Boots up 10%. Currently #fresh, 90% @ 10 reviews.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

Puss in Boots is currently #fresh. 81% @ 16 reviews.

*EDIT*: Puss in Boots is currently #fresh. 76% @ 29 reviews.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

*CONSENSUS* - _It isn't deep or groundbreaking, but what it lacks in profundity, Puss in Boots more than makes up for with an abundance of wit, visual sparkle, and effervescent charm._


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

Puss in Boots is #certifiedfresh. 81% @ 72 reviews


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 28, 2011)

People bitching need to remember that these are movies aimed at little kids that are like 6-8, they don't give a crap that the franchise is dragging out or that the main character is a weak lead, they still like it.

Kid's movie is for kids...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

A cat wearing boots?  That's such a fucking stupid premise.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2011)

It's not impossible to make a good kids movie.


----------

